# Sticky  Abbreviations and Terms used



## JFlowersLA

Redog can you sticky this? -- Feel free to add to this list if you care to. Just thought it would be nice to give some people an index of what people are talking about on here.

For all new comers and veterans that might not know what certain abbreviations mean that are used on this site:

ABPT – American Pit Bull Terrier 
AmStaff or AST – American Staffordshire Terrier 
AmBully or AMB – American Bully / American Bully Terrier
ABKC – American Bully Kennel Club
PR – Purple Ribbon (UKC term for registering and genealogy)
UKC – United Kennel Club
ADBA – American Dog Breeders Association 
AKC – American Kennel Club 
GCh – Grand Champion
Ch – Champion
GB – Game Breed
RE – Razors Edge (bloodline)
PB – Pit Bull
BYB – Backyard Breeder
IMO – In my opinion
IMHO – In my Humble Opinion
JMO – Just my opinion
ROFLMAO – Rolling on the Floor laughing my a** off (threw that on there because it’s my favorite)
DA- Dog Aggression
HA- Human Aggression
OP- Original Post
SA- Separation Anxiety
OB- Obedience Training

Bloodline references: (not a full list but a good one)
Eli 
Razor Edge 
Gaff
Boudreaux 
Carver 
Rascal 
Honeybunch 
Colby 
Nigerino 
Six Bits 
Jeep
Chinaman 
Frisco (Chinaman) 
T-N-T 
Red Boy 
Jocko 
Tant 
Mayday 
Lonzo 
Zebo 
Bullyson (Hall) 
Mayfield (Tudor) 
Buck 
Whitsell 
Lightner 
Corvino 
Old Family 
Gambler's Virgil 
Camelot
Patricks (Bolio/Tombstone) 
Alligator (Rufus) 
Peterson 
Hammonds 
Boyles 
Sorrells 
Banjo 
Two Eyes (Fat Bill) 
Greenwood 
Hollingsworth 
McCoy 
Sarona 
Wildside 
Homer (Mountain Man) 
Iron Cross
Ironline (Norrod) 
Clemmons 
Snooty 
Cowboy 
Clouse 
Giroux 
Tab 
Iron Kid 
Red Devil 
Maximillion 
Maverick 
Skull
Watchdog


----------



## pitbullgirl22

DA- Dog Aggressive
HA- Human Aggressive


----------



## hell no they wont go

SA seperation anxiety

OB obedience training


----------



## performanceknls

OP original post or opinion


----------



## American_Pit13

Spelling if its after a word and goes sp?


----------



## itszikki

lol. i DEFINITELY needed this post. I appreciate this.


----------



## damageplan

another bloodline that has been around for years is WineGarner


----------



## texpitbull2

one more for the blood line list is Jack Kelly


----------



## frenchy2007

whats the different in american bully and american buly terrier?


----------



## mygirlmaile

whoa...wtf is an american bully terrier?


----------



## victoria9

there's also the gotti bloodline


----------



## StaffyDaddy

Turpins, Chaos, Rufus


----------



## Lex's Guardian

StaffyDaddy said:


> Turpins, Chaos, Rufus


Just so I'm clear, bloodline for a dog is the same thing as a family tree for a human. I wasn't 100% sure, as dumb as that sounds


----------



## StaffyDaddy

yes essentially it is showing the heritage and ancestry of the dog...


----------



## fortyfootelf

i appreciate this post bkuz there were so many abbreviations that i had no clue what they meant. i figured that some of yall had made them up so you wouldnt have to type the word. haha. but thank you this makes it much easier when reading new threads and posts. that way i dont have to make things up in my own head and continuing to be wrong on desyphering your abbreviations


----------



## kimber

some more rednose lines -

Hemphill, Castillo, Lar-San.


----------



## Tx Red Dog

kimber said:


> some more rednose lines -
> 
> Hemphill, Castillo, Lar-San.


Another is the most noted and recognized as one of the best producers of the Old Family Red Nose strain is Norrod's Ironline Kennels..:woof:


----------



## thomas

Going lights


----------



## thomas

You got a lot of adding to do, better get busy


----------



## Lacy Lou

Dallas Fort-Worth abbrievated, right?!!!


----------

